
Stable SIMD in Rust - signa11
https://github.com/alexcrichton/rfcs/blob/simd/text/0000-stable-simd.md
======
fulafel
What does it mean to target "stable Rust" with a proposal? How is it different
from how these proposals usually work, one would think they would land in
stable Rust after being implemented in the development versions?

~~~
steveklabnik
We've had _some form_ of SIMD support on nightly for a while; this proposal
suggests a different form, one we think we can actually land on stable.

Basically, it's strangely worded because of the long, long history of this
feature.

